
Consumer Reports changes course and now recommends new 2016 MacBook Pro - davidf18
https://9to5mac.com/2017/01/12/consumer-reports-changes-course-and-now-recommends-new-2016-macbook-pro/
======
davidf18
"Consumer Reports went on to share their new results for the tested systems.
On the 13-inch MacBook Pro with Touch Bar they saw 15.75 hours of battery-
life, for the 13-inch MacBook Pro without Touch Bar they saw 18.75 hours, and
for the 15-inch MacBook Pro they saw 17.25 hours."

